# Craigslist False Flags



## Phishfry (Aug 13, 2017)

Been finding myself using craigslist recently and the process has become quite flawed.

Someone in my area is false flagging ads and good deals are deleted almost immediately.

Looking around the web this has been common for a while.

It really shows how community policing fails.

I was looking at women for men and it is the same thing.

Adds deleted in 10 minutes. Not hookers but long ads with pics.

It makes the site useless.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 13, 2017)

I wonder what made them think that community policing wouldn't be hijacked by trolls. They're probably just being cheap.


----------

